# MS Word 2007 hangs when opening or saving a file...



## Xephic (Jan 18, 2009)

Help! My MS Word keeps hanging when opening or saving a file. It seems to hang when the Windows Explorer window appears and then suddenly the whole aplication stopped working..
I checked the Event Viewer and it seemed that this hang is caused by PROPSYS.dl . Can anyone help me? I'm thinking its related to Realtek.


----------



## euler (Jan 18, 2009)

Try this by Variance 75 Solutions I had the same problem and found this solution on another forum. Fixed my problem. ********************************* Delete the Word Data registry key Most of the frequently used options in Word are stored in the Word Data registry key. A common troubleshooting step is to delete the Word Data registry key. The next time that you start Word, Word rebuilds the Word Data registry key by using the default settings. To view these options in Word 2002 or Word 2003, click Options on the Tools menu. To view these options in Word 2007, click the Microsoft Office Button, and then click Word Options. Note When you delete the Word Data registry key, Word resets several options to their default settings. One such option is the "most recently used file" list on the File menu. Additionally, Word resets many settings that you customize in the Options dialog box. To delete the Word Data registry key, follow these steps: 1. Exit all Office programs. 2. Click Start, click Run, type regedit, and then click OK. 3. Locate the following registry subkey, as appropriate for the version of Word that you are running:  Word 2002: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\10.0\Word\Data  Word 2003: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\11.0\Word\Data  Word 2007: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\12.0\Word\Data 4. Click Data, and then click Export on the File menu. 5. Name the file Wddata.reg, and then save the file to the desktop. 6. Click Delete on the Edit menu, and then click Yes. 7. Exit Registry Editor. 8. Start Word. If Word starts and works correctly, you have resolved the problem. The problem was a damaged Word Data registry key. You may have to change several settings to restore your favorite options in Word.


----------



## euler (Jan 18, 2009)

Solutions I had the same problem and found this solution on another forum. Fixed my problem. ********************************* Delete the Word Data registry key Most of the frequently used options in Word are stored in the Word Data registry key. A common troubleshooting step is to delete the Word Data registry key. The next time that you start Word, Word rebuilds the Word Data registry key by using the default settings. To view these options in Word 2002 or Word 2003, click Options on the Tools menu. To view these options in Word 2007, click the Microsoft Office Button, and then click Word Options. Note When you delete the Word Data registry key, Word resets several options to their default settings. One such option is the &quot;most recently used file&quot; list on the File menu. Additionally, Word resets many settings that you customize in the Options dialog box. To delete the Word Data registry key, follow these steps: 1. Exit all Office programs. 2. Click Start, click Run, type regedit, and then click OK. 3. Locate the following registry subkey, as appropriate for the version of Word that you are running:  Word 2002: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\10.0\Word\Data  Word 2003: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\11.0\Word\Data  Word 2007: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\12.0\Word\Data 4. Click Data, and then click Export on the File menu. 5. Name the file Wddata.reg, and then save the file to the desktop. 6. Click Delete on the Edit menu, and then click Yes. 7. Exit Registry Editor. 8. Start Word. If Word starts and works correctly, you have resolved the problem. The problem was a damaged Word Data registry key. You may have to change several settings to restore your favorite options in Word.


----------



## euler (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry I tried to copy and post this but all the formatting is gone. If you can follow it great, if not find the original post by Variance75. Its in the forum that I think is named &quot;Word does allow me to highlight&quot;


----------



## Xephic (Jan 18, 2009)

euler said:


> Try this by Variance 75 Solutions I had the same problem and found this solution on another forum. Fixed my problem. ********************************* Delete the Word Data registry key Most of the frequently used options in Word are stored in the Word Data registry key. A common troubleshooting step is to delete the Word Data registry key. The next time that you start Word, Word rebuilds the Word Data registry key by using the default settings. To view these options in Word 2002 or Word 2003, click Options on the Tools menu. To view these options in Word 2007, click the Microsoft Office Button, and then click Word Options. Note When you delete the Word Data registry key, Word resets several options to their default settings. One such option is the "most recently used file" list on the File menu. Additionally, Word resets many settings that you customize in the Options dialog box. To delete the Word Data registry key, follow these steps: 1. Exit all Office programs. 2. Click Start, click Run, type regedit, and then click OK. 3. Locate the following registry subkey, as appropriate for the version of Word that you are running: • Word 2002: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\10.0\Word\Data • Word 2003: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\11.0\Word\Data • Word 2007: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\12.0\Word\Data 4. Click Data, and then click Export on the File menu. 5. Name the file Wddata.reg, and then save the file to the desktop. 6. Click Delete on the Edit menu, and then click Yes. 7. Exit Registry Editor. 8. Start Word. If Word starts and works correctly, you have resolved the problem. The problem was a damaged Word Data registry key. You may have to change several settings to restore your favorite options in Word.


I tried wat you told me to, but the problem was still not resolved....Word still stops working when opening or saving file..Thank you for willing to help me...I'm very frustrated over this problem..

This is the event data from Event Viewer

WINWORD.EXE 
12.0.4518.1014 
45428028 
PROPSYS.dll 
7.0.6001.16503 
483b9976 
c0000005 
00003744 
14f0 
01c97936f2031e93

Faulting application WINWORD.EXE, version 12.0.4518.1014, time stamp 0x45428028, faulting module PROPSYS.dll, version 7.0.6001.16503, time stamp 0x483b9976, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x00003744, process id 0x14f0, application start time 0x01c97936f2031e93.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Word has specific troubleshooting steps, which you'll find here:
http://www.officearticles.com/word/steps_to_troubleshooting_microsoft_word.htm

The difference for 2007 is that the normal.dot file is now called normal.dotm


----------



## Xephic (Jan 18, 2009)

i've tried deleting thr Normal.dotm file and even renaming the registry, still to no avail... i'm at my wits end!! what should i do? I've tried reinstalling MS Word, repairing it but it still does not solve the problem....


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

I've had success in the past by searching another working system for the .dll file in question and copying and replacing on the pc that doesn't work. I assume that this is related to the file somehow getting corrupted. Are you able to open the application in safe mode?

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## azmak (Jan 21, 2009)

which printer is connected to your system. if it is hp, use a differennt printer as your default printer and then check.


----------



## Xephic (Jan 18, 2009)

no, i am not using a hp printer.. thanks for your effort.. i think i'm at my wit's end..i'm juz gonna reformat my pc and cross my fingers hoping this doesn't happen again...


----------



## maxx_eclipse (May 29, 2007)

Have you tried a rollback (system restore)?
Did you do any Office (or Windows) Updates before the problem occured?
Have you had made any changes to your system prior to doing this?

Troubleshooting will help eliminate the possibilities one by one.


----------

